# Anyone's poo still doing a 'happy pee?'



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is loving, obedient, and has the sweetest nature but her one and only trait is her tendency to let out a little 'happy pee' when she is excited or happy! It is only a trickle and I have a brilliant oatmeal carpet that hides a multitude of sins but I was wondering if anyone else's poo does this as there is no sign of her growing out of it yet at nine months old. Dexter never does it and nor did any of my male dogs I have had in the past. Is it a girl thing?!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope not! "Roo, are you listening?" lol

Prior to getting Obi I have always had bitches and none of them did so don't think it's a *** thing.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The only time Betty did a ''happy pee'' was over Karen's(wellerfellers) leg
at my first poo meet at Virgina water...I was so embarrassed
Ted on the other hand has done it a couple of times when we come in from work but I think that is a combination of him actually wanting to 'go'...


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Some friends of mine have a GSD, when he was little (up to maybe about 6 or 7 months) he would always do a happy pee when seeing certain people. I'm pretty sure he's grown out of it now! I think its more of an individual thing rather than a breed or *** thing


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Poor Karen that's hilarious Colin! Was that the meet where Betty showed us her famous Betty facepack?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi used to do it each and every time she said 'hello' to someone - when I got to my parents' house they'd open the door and leg it through to the garden to greet her there so that she didn't pee on the floor! 

At seven months it has diminished to about once a day...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks goodness for Saffi I was beginning to think Bonnie was the only one!
If I am expecting visitors I always make sure Bonnie goes out for a wee just before they arrive, greeting people with a happy pee is otherwise a possibility, although I have to say most of them don't notice!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hand goes up... Molly too!! 
It has definitely lessened to the more 'special' welcomes but used to be quite embarrassing in Pets at Home... Puddles everywhere


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Yup
Lucia as well and she will be three in September
Seems to be associated with the need to go pee and the extreme excitement from my wife or I arriving home from work
Not always just once in a while and a very small amount


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Poor Karen that's hilarious Colin! Was that the meet where Betty showed us her famous Betty facepack?


That's the one....funny you still remember!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My sisters Lab, a boy, did it for a while but doesn't do it anymore, I can't remember when he stopped. Little Bonnie just luuuuuuvs you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady did it with certain people up to almost 12 months old. she stoped doing it when I got home at around 9ish months I think...but continued with my Neighbour and my cousin....my cousing would actually try and get her to do it by acting so excited himself. 
we got lady to stop doing it for us by being less excited when we came home....I think she just needed to grow out of it.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Lady did it with certain people up to almost 12 months old. she stoped doing it when I got home at around 9ish months I think...but continued with my Neighbour and my cousin....my cousing would actually try and get her to do it by acting so excited himself.
> we got lady to stop doing it for us by being less excited when we came home....I think she just needed to grow out of it.


My dad and brother in law do the same thing - poor baby girl!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Turi said:


> My dad and brother in law do the same thing - poor baby girl!


Oh..poor Safi...She will grow out of it too I am sure...poor puppies.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela does it too, not any more with us in the house, but every time she sees our neighbor I can expect a little sprinkle


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie still does it for her 'special' friends!


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

I was about to write a post about the same thing. Pippa when excited leaves little puddles. She is particularly bad when she sees my friends husband. I was starting to think there may be a medical problem. Pippa is coming up for 11 months. I hope she will eventually grow out of this. Its good to know that this can happen and there is nothing medically wrong with her.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie was a great one for the Happy Pee :rain: After she was spayed, she didn't go to the toilet for days (wee's or poo's) and I was really worried. Then on day 3 a client arrived who she was particularly pleased to see and promptly did a happy pee. Bless my client was so apologetic and rushed to clear it up. I was just delighted she'd finally started peeing again. 

The last time she did a Happy Pee was just over a year old when my friend, who has dog groomed Millie, turned up


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm so glad you posted this thread . . I have been wanting to ask the same as Sami is 9mos. and still does this! Mostly when we come in from work in the evening, but he will do this with the grandkids a well! We even have a little wrap we bought for him if we know anyone is comming in advance, we pop it on and it works just fine. When company has been in the house 5-10 minutes we take it off, its that initial extreme excitement! For some reason I thought his neuter would deter this, but to no avail.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola did this when we picked her up from daycare when she stayed overnight last Saturday. She hadn't done it before.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy peeing .. umm Fudge has done one on my friends shoe whilst she was wearing them, oh Fudgey! but that was a while ago now. No my girls are not happy pee'ers. 

I love a good toilet talk thread ..


----------

